# Sci-Fi Channel Resorts To Desperate Measures



## Languatron (Dec 24, 2004)

Sci-Fi Channel in America has finally gone off the deep end both psychologically and rationally. The troubled, low rated cable network plans to send its very own television executives to shopping malls across the country to try and FORCE people to watch Ronald D. Moore's 13 episode series debuting in January. This isn't rational marketing, this is a last ditch attempt by Sci-Fi Channel to try and beef up viewership in America after the disappointing performance of Ron Moore's "Crapola" in England. As I understand it, the folks in England preferred reruns of the "Simpsons" EVERY SINGLE TIME over watching Ron Moore's "Crapola." That's alright!! Bart and Homer Simpson are alot more CHARMING to watch than Ronald D. Moore's DYSFUNCTIONAL CHARACTERS, aren't they?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 25, 2004)

The Simpsons are one of the most popular TV series ever made, so of course they are going to stomp on anyone trying to compete at the same viewing time. 

 I don't see how anyone can be "forced" to watch it - do you have a reference to what's actually involved in their marketing campaign?


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 25, 2004)

I haven't heard of this at all and really don't even know what the poster is talking about since I don't know what 'Crapola' is either.  Just another clueless American I guess...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 25, 2004)

Languatron has a problem with the new Battlestar Gallactica series.


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 25, 2004)

Okay, for the record... I actually enjoy Battlestar Galactica... And have watched every episode, so far...  I like the storylines and quite enjoy the refreshing camera effects of the space battles...

I realise that everyone has their own opinion about things, but maybe Languatron might benefit by trying to find something else to harp on about... It is getting rather tired... Time to change that cracked record!!!


----------

